# HS1132 v HSS928



## OldHondasFTW (Jan 10, 2022)

For those that have been following my posts - you'd be impressed to know that I was able to pass along the HS828 without needing to do impeller work. 

Now - without a blower during our snow month, I'm on the hunt for a replacement machine and am making a decision between a "like new" HS1132 (which literally does look like new, guy says it has "0" hours which i imagine is a bit of a stretch....) vs a .3hr HSS928. Both are tracked. Both within ~$300 of each other so largely price insignificant. 

I'm somewhat partial to the HS series, have the shop manual, am comfortable with basic maintenance, side shoe installation etc. Actually just took apart a HS928 this week for a friend, oil change, drainzit, spray paint touch up, grease etc. 

The aforementioned track HS828 was my first tracked Honda - and I greatly enjoyed the added traction, especially since I do a significant portion of our neighborhood sidewalks which are often hard/packed by the time I get to them as well as blow out the local fire hydrants which are usually banked in by the plows. Ultimately was intending to go back to a wheeled unit for the benefit of my wife, having the belief that the HS wheeled models are just easier to manipulate than the tracked unit (easier to back up, she doesn't have to "figure out" the step plate etc) but then these two tracked units popped up. 

I've searched the forums and read about the original "chute clogging" problems that the early HSS models had. I've read about the Hydro-gear concerns, which to date seem like they haven't been a problem (recognizing people have valid points about their failures on other types of equipment).

A few of the benefits of the HSS blowers are that they are "current", presume in the future it will eventually become more difficult to pick up HS parts, the electric start is nicer for the wife, but she has no problem pull starting the HS models we've had. Electric chute control... eh w/e.

Frankly, I recognize that I am not making a bad decision either way, just hoping for some conscientious thoughts by people having used both generation machines as to which machine they would choose today if both machines were brand new and didn't see a post discussing. 

Without model or honda-bashing, am solely interested in which machine you would pick with both machines sitting side-by-side.

Thanks!


----------



## OldHondasFTW (Jan 10, 2022)

And then, as I keep reading, found this gem basically asking the same question! Apologies for the redundant post. 



orangputeh said:


> No, dont get me wrong. I dont hate the new machines. You're right that Honda has addressed most of the issues . There are a ton of happy owners of the new HSS models. They are too pricey for me. I'll probably get a good used one someday. ( super super cheap but I can repair them for free if needed )
> 
> The best part I like is the the easy bucket height adjuster. The old pedal types on the HS models are a PITA. My main complaint about the new HSS models is that you pay $3000-4000 for a brand new machine and have to make all these modifications. Change the main jet in Carb ( not Honda's fault . EPA ) , previously clogging issues ( fixed ) . Chute sensor going bad ( I think they fixed that ) , height adjust ram freezing up. lack of power ( jet issue ) . light being covered with snow from chute . The cheaper , problem prone hydrostatic transmission, the cheap plastic steering assist handles that break easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I assume the HSS is still under warranty? What year is this HSS .? Most people like that.
Parts are cheaper on HSS models.

I like the HS models but I am in the minority. Mainly because I cant see paying the big bucks and then having the problems that all the bells and whistles cause though the fixes would be cheap if you can do the work yourself ( if out of warranty )

edited. just read post 2. pretty much the same here.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I came from the earlier friction disc Honda HS80 and ended up skipping over the HS hydro generation. When the transmission in the HS80 died in 2017 after 30 years, I came very close to buying a HS1132, but it was priced almost the same as a new HSS928 and clearly had a few hours on it. Once I had made the decision to go with a HSS because of the features and "new snowblower smell", I couldn't find one. I started expanding my search and ended up driving to New Hampshire to purchase the only HSS1332AATD available anywhere nearby. I've never had any remorse about that decision, except about a year later when a HS1336i became available for the same price I paid for the HSS1332.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

OldHondasFTW said:


> Without model or honda-bashing, am solely interested in which machine you would pick with both machines sitting side-by-side.
> 
> Thanks!


I like Honda equipment and wish we got more snow to justify owning one. 

I haven't read your other posts but what I would do is go take a look at them. What I think of them doesn't matter. Regardless of model numbers they are used machines with or without their own possible problems so both of them need your on-site physical inspection. Good luck.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Well I’m not qualified to comment on the 13 and still cutting my teeth on my new HSS928ACTD ONLY USED 4 times now. I graduated from a 35 year old HS55.
I was looking for the electric start HSS724 they were sold out everywhere. Thankfully I only had to drive 2 hour round trip for the 928.
I’m very happy with the extra power and cutting width of the 928. The blower is balanced perfectly and takes little effort to manoeuvre, the steering is amazing, the hydraulic lift is spot on and the transmission is smooth and can creep about as slow as you want. I still find myself reach for those manual chute controls of the HS55. Old muscle memory I suppose.
For me I’m glad I didn’t upsize again to the 1332. The Honda.ca site reflects a mere 20-25 pound difference in dry weigh. Not sure if that would play into your situation.
20-25 pounds is not much considering the extra hoarse power and clearing width.
the price difference of the new machines is not much considering.
You’ll be happy with either


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Its all about your needs. I lean towards the bigger machine if you have a need, BUT your comment:



OldHondasFTW said:


> *Ultimately was intending to go back to a wheeled unit for the benefit of my wife, having the belief that the HS wheeled models are just easier to manipulate than the tracked unit (easier to back up, she doesn't have to "figure out" the step plate etc) but then these two tracked units popped up.*



The HSS models have trigger power/auto steering. These are so easy to handle without needing to MAN handle. Also so much easier to move around your shed or garage when not started. Pull the trigger handles and roll it.

*Get the HSS928.* I have the HSS724. Great machine. My immediate neighbours have 928's.. Those machines are beasts. I can attest as we are having the winter of winters. 15 hours on my machine in January and I do not have a big driveway.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Love my HSS928

Honduh all the way…. Red or dead…


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Caper63 said:


> Also so much easier to move around your shed or garage when not started. Pull the trigger handles and roll it.


This is so true, my 928 pushes EASIER than the little HS55. I bet the 928 is over 100 pounds heavier than the little 55.


----------



## OldHondasFTW (Jan 10, 2022)

Fascinating.... Makes sense if they Hyro-gear worms truly disengage... but still, you'd think the beefier machine (especially compared to the HS55 series) would not be easier... 

Thanks for the input! 



STEPNOUT said:


> This is so true, my 928 pushes EASIER than the little HS55. I bet the 928 is over 100 pounds heavier than the little 55.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

OldHondasFTW said:


> Fascinating.... Makes sense if they Hyro-gear worms truly disengage... but still, you'd think the beefier machine (especially compared to the HS55 series) would not be easier...
> 
> Thanks for the input!


The HS 55 pushes quite hard unless i tilt it back on the back boggie wheels. The 928 just free wheels smooth. I'm 64 it's easier to pull the 55 but still not easier than the 928. The center of gravity of both of my Honda's is slick but the 928 is tops. The steering is worth every penny, again I have very little experience with other brands.


----------



## OldHondasFTW (Jan 10, 2022)

STEPNOUT said:


> The HS 55 pushes quite hard unless i tilt it back on the back boggie wheels. The 928 just free wheels smooth. I'm 64 it's easier to pull the 55 but still not easier than the 928. The center of gravity of both of my Honda's is slick but the 928 is tops. The steering is worth every penny, again I have very little experience with other brands.


How's the ability to steer? Unfortunately I end up reversing frequently - is the piston height adjustment easy? 

Will obviously be getting armorskids for whichever machine I get to avoid the dreaded housing-shave when in "low" position.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Steers like a dream once you get a feel for it. Feathering your trigger you can glide by tight spces so easily.

Height adjustment is regulated by your left thumb. Thumb, not arm or hand. So easy.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

OldHondasFTW said:


> How's the ability to steer? Unfortunately I end up reversing frequently - is the piston height adjustment easy?


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

OldHondasFTW said:


> How's the ability to steer? Unfortunately I end up reversing frequently - is the piston height adjustment easy?


Just exactly like @Caper63 said above. One handed steering turn the speed control down walk as slow or fast as you want. tap that thumb control, raise the front up and the machine floats on its centre of gravit. Tap the thumb control lift up five or ten pound force on the handles lowering the front and away you go. Took a bit of getting used to but once you get comfortable and let the machine do the work, no pushing pulling or grunting.


----------

